# Blue Snowball USB Microphone not being picked up in Windows 8.1



## Balfey (Dec 28, 2013)

I have my blue snowball connected through a usb 2.0 port, the red light on the front of the microphone is on, but the microphone is not being picked up. I have checked in device manager, but it's not there either. Thanks in advance for any help posted


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is from the help pages Blue Microphones | Snowball - The World's First Professional USB Mic

Windows 8 and Windows 7 Setup Procedure

Snowball is plug-and-play and does not require drivers. No, not even for Windows 8.

Under START MENU open Control Panel, then select Hardware/Sound.
On Hardware/Sound page click Sound, then choose Recording tab.
Insure that the Blue mic selected as the Default input device.
Set your volume in the Levels menu.

Snowballs manufactured after July, 2007 (with serial numbers higher than 76-065000) are Windows 8, Windows 7 and Vista compatible. Snowballs with numbers lower than this are not Windows 8, Windows 7 or Vista compatible.


----------



## Balfey (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, bit I've already tried this but to no avail


----------



## Balfey (Dec 28, 2013)

The microphone doesnt even show up as an input device


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Test in another computer


----------



## Balfey (Dec 28, 2013)

It used to work on my laptop, but after plugging it into my new PC it wont work on my laptop either


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It sounds like it may have failed


----------



## Balfey (Dec 28, 2013)

really, the light on the front is still working


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That may be but it is not being recognised that is 2 machines doing that


----------



## Balfey (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah I get ya, it only stopped working when I plugged it into my new machine :/


----------

